# STOP: d0000144 Unknown Hard Error



## lunyurng (Apr 18, 2006)

STOP: d0000144 Unknown Hard Error

I tried to re-start . It gets to the blue screen again then does the same thing. I've tried starting in Safe mode but this just has the same effect.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome

download the hard drive's utility from the manufacturer.

set the boot sequence to boot from the floppy in your bios.

reboot

let the utility run a diagnosis of the drive


----------



## dBTelos (Apr 18, 2006)

It looks like a hardware problem. Open up your case, and check the following:

Power connector and IDE cable properly seated in the hard drive.
IDE cable properly seated in the mother board.
Jumper set correctly.

If you have checked all that and the problem still persists, then reset the CMOS. Take out the CMOS battery, usually silver and shiny in the case and leave it out for a few minutes. Put it back in and boot up.

Reply with results.


----------



## lunyurng (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks alot for helpin
I ll do it when i gets home.Do you know what might causes this problem?


----------



## dBTelos (Apr 18, 2006)

Bad BIOS settings, dieing HD, dead IDE cable, corrupt OS, over heating, many other things.


----------



## lunyurng (Apr 18, 2006)

whosdat, i downloaded the hard drive's utility from seagate . I did the diagnosis test for the drive and the result says my drive failed. what should i do now?


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

How old is the drive? Is it still under warranty? Some diagnostics will give you an error code to give to the manufacturer's tech support in order to issue an RMA.
Did you get a screen like this? Did it give you an option to save the report?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

some of their drives have a 3 year warranty


----------

